# help with a small lump



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

I need some advice from all of you with a lump i have found on my nearly 2 year old male. I noticed it about a week ago and just thought that he had been bitten by something after a walk. However the lump seems to have gotten bigger, though its not causing him any pain atm its worrying me as he is my baby. I want to take him to the vets but mum said its nothing to worry about.
i have attached a picture of the lump in question and look forward to hearing your responses.
Thanks


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

finally got the imaage to work


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry I can't get your pic of the lump to come up.


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

.................


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

O-k your pic is up. So is it red or inflamed around the lump? Does he act like it's sore or hurts when you touch/push on it? or does it seem more like a little growth or wart? It doesn't look very big, how much bigger has it gotten in the week since you first noticed it? Just try to give as much info as you can so those who are reading this can maybe give you some advice.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It is probably something simple, but I'd personally have it checked by a vet so you can know for sure. My Roo had a little bump on her head earlier this year. It turned out to be a sebaceous adenoma which is a benign tumor of the oil gland. I had it removed because I was worried about leaving it be and any changes happening etc. This is what it looked like:


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

well i noticed it about a week ago and it was quite flat but you could see it was there. Over the last week it has become bigger and when i touch it he becomes quite agitated. Its quite inflamed but the picture doesnt show it very well as he doesnt sit still for very long lol 
when i push around it, it seems to move but its more like a hard lump rather then a fluid filled one. It isnt causing him much harm atm but its definately doubled in size in a week, its more rounded more like a spot. Its hard to explain.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

It doesn't have a little head on it, or look like there is something stuck in there does it? If it's inflamed it doesn't sound like the same thing as Roo had. Has there been any other changes in him? Is he eating and playing normal?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It could possibly be some type of cyst, the only person who could really say is a vet, of course. If it doesn't go away or continues to get worse, I'd have a vet look at it.


----------



## amclifft (Jul 17, 2010)

he is normal in himself, playing and eating well. It doesnt appear to have a head on so i dont think its a spot. the redness has gone and its more a flesh coloured lump, with almost a yellowy tinge. Im gonna take him to the vets after the bank holiday as they were completely booked up today, thats if it doesnt go away after the weekend.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad you're going to vet, better to know for sure what's going on. Please let us know what vet says.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

So.....did you go to the vet's? Any lump that doubles in size in a week would be cause for concern for me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When in doubt, check it out.


----------

